# Medicare Levy Exemption



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all,


I was wondering whether one has to apply for medicare levy exemption for the period one was a temporary resident and then got changed to PR status. As a PR, I have to pay medicare levy. This is for tax return

Though, I have been living in Australia for more than 4 years on a student visa, but haven't applied for medicare levy exemption when filling my tax return as I wrote I was exempted from it. But now in this financial year, I was a temporary resident as well a PR, so those dates I need to get accounted for by medicare. Has anyone done this before and whether this thing is required or not? I earn less than $60k per annum. Thanks


----------



## 457holder (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd like to hear more about this, too. I've heard different stories on it -- like the date being calculated up to the day you applied for PR (which doesn't make sense as without finalised medicals you're not eligible for medicare) and the date being calculated up to the day it was granted (which makes more sense to me).


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Any senior member who can provide info regarding this. Thanks.


----------



## raleks (May 11, 2012)

You cannot assume you we're exempt from Medicare levy unless you have a certificate issued by Medicare stating you are exempt. This is the rule. Technically you had to apply for exemption in each of 4 years in the past. If you we're to be audited by ATO they would require a certificate issued by Medicare. If you did not have one they would most likely charge you a Medicare levy. I checked this 2 years ago and was told to apply for exemption. All you have to do is to fill in an application and attach copies of all pages in your passport. It's quite an easy process and its free of charge. For the current year you will have to pay For the period from pr application to 30 June. The rest is exempt. I'm not tax advisor and suggest you check this with an expert if deem necessary.


----------



## raleks (May 11, 2012)

457holder said:


> I'd like to hear more about this, too. I've heard different stories on it -- like the date being calculated up to the day you applied for PR (which doesn't make sense as without finalised medicals you're not eligible for medicare) and the date being calculated up to the day it was granted (which makes more sense to me).


You are eligible for Medicare from the moment you apply for PR. Just take a copy of email confirm you received from immigration to Medicare and they will issue a temporary card for 1 year. They will either replace it with a permanent one when you get your pr or extend by another year. It worked for me.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

raleks said:


> You cannot assume you we're exempt from Medicare levy unless you have a certificate issued by Medicare stating you are exempt. This is the rule. Technically you had to apply for exemption in each of 4 years in the past. If you we're to be audited by ATO they would require a certificate issued by Medicare. If you did not have one they would most likely charge you a Medicare levy. I checked this 2 years ago and was told to apply for exemption. All you have to do is to fill in an application and attach copies of all pages in your passport. It's quite an easy process and its free of charge. For the current year you will have to pay For the period from pr application to 30 June. The rest is exempt. I'm not tax advisor and suggest you check this with an expert if deem necessary.


Thanks mate. So would you suggest I should apply for Medicare levy certificate for previous years as well and current year, OR should I just apply for current year ie from 1st July 2012 to 30 June 2013?


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

OP why not just request for each year you lived here. That way you will have it for your records and might come handy in case of audit.
Last year I was tax resident just for a month , I still applied for it .

For each year they need a separate 3169 form.


----------

